# La Shate Mi Cantare :)



## mentos_007 (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi! Please help! I neeeeed lyrics to the sond by Adriano Celentano "La shate mi cantare" I searched the Google and nothig found. No lyrics, anywhere. So if you have it please share  or if you know italian, I can send you the song


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 5, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Hi! Please help! I neeeeed lyrics to the sond by Adriano Celentano "La shate mi cantare" I searched the Google and nothig found. No lyrics, anywhere. So if you have it please share  or if you know italian, I can send you the song





You could try here, Mentos

http://www.allthelyrics.com/lyrics/adriano_celentano/

Don't know if the lyrics are there but you can submit a request.


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 5, 2004)

thanks Hertz, actually the request is already there but thanks


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 5, 2004)

I supose you have tried the fan club?
Afraid the site is down at the mo

http://www.celentanofans.it/


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 5, 2004)

ehh... but I hope they'll start soon


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Lasciatemi cantare*
Let me sing
*Con la chitarra in mano *
With the guitar in my hands
*Lasciatemi cantare*
Let me sing
*Sono un italiano*
I'm an Italian 

*Buongiorno Italia, gli spaghetti al dente*
Good morning Italy, the spaghetti al dente
*E un partigiano come presidente*
And a partisan for president
*Con l'autoradio sempre nella mano destra*
With the car radio always in the right hand
*E un canarino sopra la finestra*
And a canary over the window 

*Buongiorno Italia con i tuoi artisti*
Good morning Italy with your artists
*Con troppa america sui manifesti*
Too much America on the posters
*Con le canzoni, con amore, con il cuore*
With songs, with love, with heart
*Con pi'ne sempre meno suore*
With more women less and less nuns

*Buongiorno Italia, buongiorno Maria*
Good morning Italy, good morning Maria
*Con gli occhi pieni di malinconia*
With eyes full of melancholy
*Buongiorno Dio*
Good morning my God
*Lo sai che ci sono anch'io*
You know that I'm here too

*Lasciatemi cantare con la chitarra in mano*
Let me sing with the guitar in my hand
*Lasciatemi cantare una canzone piano piano*
Let me sing a song softly, soflty
*Lasciatemi cantare perch'e sono fiero*
Let me sing because I'm proud of that
*Sono un Italiano, un Italiano vero*
I'm an Italian, a real Italian 

*Buongiorno Italia che non si spaventa*
Good morning Italy that is not afraid at all
*Con la crema da barba alla menta*
With the mint shaving foam
*Con un vestito gessato sul blu*
With a gessato dress in blue
*E la moviola la domenica in TV*
And the moviola on Sunday on the TV

*Buongiorno Italia col caff'istretto*
Good morning Italy with espresso coffee
*Le calze nuove nel primo cassetto*
New socks in the first drawer
*Con la bandiera in tintoria*
With the flag in the laundry
*E una Seicento gi'a carrozzeria*
And a Seicento with an old bodywork

*Buongiorno Italia, buongiorno Maria*
Good morning Italy, good morning Maria
*Con gli occhi dolci di malinconia*
With sweet eyes of melancholy
*Buongiorno Dio*
Good morning my God
*Lo sai che ci sono anch'io*
You know that I'm here too 

*Lasciatemi cantare con la chitarra in mano*
Let me sing with the guitar in my hand
*Lasciatemi cantare una canzone piano piano*
Let me sing a song softly soflty
*Lasciatemi cantare perch'e sono fiero*
Let me sing because I'm proud of that
*Sono un Italiano, un Italiano vero*
I'm an Italian, a real Italian 

*Pa ra ra ra ra ra ra
Pa ra ra ra ra ra ra
Pa ra pa ra ra pa ra pa
Pa ra pa, pa ra pa *

*Lasciatemi cantare con la chitarra in mano*
Let me sing with the guitar in my hand
*Lasciatemi cantare una canzone piano piano*
Let me sing a song softly soflty
*Lasciatemi cantare perch'e sono fiero*
Let me sing because I'm proud of that
*Sono un Italiano, un Italiano vero*
I'm an Italian, a real Italian


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 6, 2004)

MITICA!!!! I'm really grateful!!!! thank you so much! Now I'll have karaoke


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 6, 2004)

Now I know why I couldn't find this one


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 6, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Now I know why I couldn't find this one



I was going to ask if you had spelled it right but....


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 6, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> MITICA!!!! I'm really grateful!!!! thank you so much! Now I'll have karaoke



You're very welcome.    

Perhaps you can record yourself singing it and then maybe you can post it here or let us hear it somehow.


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 7, 2004)

better not, Mitica  I just take care of your ears


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 7, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> better not, Mitica  I just take care of your ears



That's alright, I'll take the chance.


----------

